# No real symptoms - anyone gone on to get a BFP?



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi ladies  

I just need some success stories to get me through the next week of the awful 2ww! 

I am due to test next Wednesday, had 2 day 3 embies transferred last Wednesday and other than a few minor adominal pains, with a heavy feeling at times, and slightly sore (.Y.) I can't say I have felt much at all.

Am going slightly crazy   so would love to hear of anyone else who had similar and went on to get a BFP.

Thanks - wardyy xxx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello wardyy,  

I am in the 2ww too and desperate to know if things are working. 

I don't have a positive story for you, but from what I have read on forums etc: we are more likely not to feel any symptoms during the 2ww. On my last two 2ww i had period type pains during the last few days before OTD and both were BFN. But then some people feel crampy and get BFP! 

I know it is the hardest time most of us have to endure but I am just trying to have lots of pma. Reading the success stories on the icsi chat page has helped me a great deal to keep positive. I am still felling rather crazy though!!    

Wishing you lots of luck for the rest of your 2ww.

Belbs xxx


----------



## hannahcameron (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Wardyy, 

The lady i tested with on Tuesday got a BFP and she had no symptoms whatsoever - other than a faint rare twinge..!! She was totally stressing!! 

I really would worry at all!!

Try and relax  

x Hannah


----------



## kathrynj (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Wardy,
I had no signs apart from some soreness on day 5 pt then some cramping (felt like AF type pains) on day 7 pt.  Still no real signs but a really positive   on a peestick and now good HCG result.  Hope this helps - I thought I would need locking up before I had chance to get to HCG - I was really losing it at times. Hang in there!  
K x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It's still really early days yet so try not to read anything in to any symptoms, or lack of them.  All the drugs we take through treatment and then through 2ww can also cause some symptoms so even if you got/get any, there's no way of knowing if "real" pg symptoms or from the medication.

If you think about it, if you were ttc naturally then most women would have absolutely no idea they were pg until missed AF...and sometimes not even then !  It's only because when we have IVF we know we've got little embies inside that we constantly feel the need to search for signs when realistically is far far too early to tell.  Only once an embie has implanted (which can take up until it's around 12 days old) and releasing a good level of HCG will we start to maybe get some symptoms, but generally, most women don't get pg symptoms until they're around 6 weeks pg, unless they happen to be more sensitive to the changes in hormones and the HCG.

I know it's easier said than done but try not to over analyse anything and try to keep yourself busy and your mind occupied 

Hang in there.......and good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey,  

Just wanna say I'm feeling exactly the same as you and I know its really hard, This is my 2nd attempt and I feel exactly the same as the last time, odd twinge in tummy and sore boobs but I think It's true what Ive read from the other posts, it really is way too early for symptoms!! Its awful the 2ww isnt it? I keep looking for this implantation bleed!! Back to forward to the loo to ave a look  




   

xx Best of Luck xx


----------



## Pleiades (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi all!

I was *absolutely 110% convinced * my first IVF cycle hadn't worked and I'm now extremely shocked that my beta hCG yesterday had a  level of 119!!!!

During my 2WW for this cycle I felt EXACTLY the same as I had for my 2 IUI BFNs...sore (.)(.) for the first few days and then that went, then for last few days a dull aching pain (which I still have) just like AF was about to arrive...other than those, which I thought were related to progesterone levels and imminent AF, I have no other symptoms!

It just goes to show you never know!

Good luck to you all 

xx


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrtulations Pleiades


----------



## Pleiades (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Geebee, here's to the same outcome for you!  Good luck for OTD. x


----------



## Angie-Babe (Apr 27, 2008)

Congratulations Pleiades that's wonderful news I'm chuffed for you!

Hey, a question please to the girls who are pregnant, did any of you feel NOTHING on your 2ww?  I.E no AF type pains which are so typical of a BFP, no spotting, no twinges, no dull ache, NOTHING as if nothing was happening?  

It seems as if most of the replies to this thread at least felt like AF was going to arrive, or had a dull ache or sore boobie but I'd like to hear from anyone who felt NONE of those things and still went on to have a BFP.

I had 2 blasto transferred on Monday (10th August), thats 5 days ago and I have felt nothing at all.  I have never  elt anything on any of my 2ww's and have never had a BFP but this time because of the better, bigger embies I was convinced I'd have had a bit of a symptom by now.  My test date isn't until next Friday but I can't help thinking that these embies have been alive now for 13 days so they should have been making their presence felt by now?!  

All responses whether you think they are positive or not gratefully received!

Thanks and lots of luck and magic to any other girls on their 2WW.
Angie. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Angie

I've felt pretty much the same on the times I've conceived (naturally and through tx) as the times I have conceived with barely any symptoms at all.

Like I say in my previous post, if you were ttc naturally then you wouldn't even realise you were pg until maybe late AF, sometimes not even then....it's only because we know we have embies inside that we think we should be feeling all sorts of symptoms.

Many women don't notice any pg symptoms until around 6 weeks or more.

Great news on your embies and loads of luck to you  

Take care
Natasha


----------

